# problem mit netzwerktreiber

## KillaChief

Hallo

Ich habe die am Anfang vom 1.2 setup erkannten module für die Netzwerkkarte in /etc/modules.autoconf geschrieben.

nun kann er diese beim starten des systems nicht laden.... was habe ich falsch gemacht?

mfg

Thomas

----------

## ajordan

Welches Modul hast du da eintragen?

Was fuerne Netzwerkkarte benutzt du?

meintest du die /etc/modules.autoload?

Alex

----------

## KillaChief

Sorry. Klar meinte ich /etc/modules.autoload

Nach der automatischen erkennung zu beginn des setups zeigte lsmod die module ne2k-pci und 8390 an. Diese hab ich dann in /etc/modules.autoload eingetragen. beim start kommt jetzt aber failed to load ne2k-pci. 

thomas

----------

## ajordan

Hast du denn nen kernel mit den entsprechenden Modulen gebaut?

Alex

----------

## KillaChief

Ich habe alle, im Kernel aufgelisteten Netzwerkkarten als Module machen lassen. Es geht trotzdem nicht.

----------

## chrlen

Hi!

Und die Module hast du installiert?

=> make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install

Viel Glück

chrlen

----------

## ajordan

@KillaCHief

Poste mal bitte den Teil der Ausgabe von 

```

lscpi -vvv

```

in dem deine Netzwerkkarte erscheint

Alex

----------

## KillaChief

Hab ich.

----------

## KillaChief

 *ajordan wrote:*   

> Poste mal bitte den Teil der Ausgabe von 
> 
> ```
> lscpi -vvv
> ```
> ...

 

den befehl gibt es bei mir nicht..

----------

## ajordan

Kriegste mit 

```

emerge pciutils

```

Alex

----------

## ajordan

oops grad entdeckt, das ich mich mal wieder vertippelt hab, der Befehl lautet

```

lspci -vvv

```

Alex

----------

## KillaChief

Also, ich habe jetzt zuerst

```
emerge pciutils
```

dann

```
lspci -vvv
```

Aber es kommt immer noch

```
bash: lscpi: command not found
```

----------

## ajordan

 :Wink:  Hast dich wohl auch vertippelt...lspci -vvv NICHT lscpi -vvv

Alex

----------

## jew.de

Hi,

wenn es nicht klappt, dann versuche mal:

```

env-update

```

Tobi

----------

## KillaChief

jetzt geht es und produziert ne menge output. aber ich verstehe diesen output nicht.

----------

## jew.de

 *KillaChief wrote:*   

> jetzt geht es und produziert ne menge output. aber ich verstehe diesen output nicht.

 

Wenn Du es schaffst, den Teil des output zu finden, der die NIC anzeigt, poste ihn hier, ansonsten maile mir den gesamten output, und ich poste den relevanten Teil hier.

Tobi

----------

## KillaChief

Das Problem ist ja, dass der output länger ist als ich raufscrollen kann. und ihn in eine datei umzuleiten schaffe ich nicht 

```
lspci -vvv > /lspci.txt
```

Verursacht einen Fehler...

----------

## KillaChief

Moment. Meinst du den Abschnitt mit Ethernet Controller?

----------

## jew.de

 *KillaChief wrote:*   

> Moment. Meinst du den Abschnitt mit Ethernet Controller?

 

yup, den mit dem ethernet-controller.

wenn du die Ausgabe in eine Datei umleiten willst, dann nur in einem Verzeichnis, in dem Du auch schreibtrechte hast  :Smile: 

lspci -v > /home/USERNAME/lspci

Tobi

----------

## KillaChief

Die fehlenden rechte sind es nicht.  bin als root drin.   :Wink: 

Also, was von dem Abschnitt brauchst du? Möchte nicht unbedingt das ganze Abschreiben...

----------

## ajordan

Bei mir sieht das so aus:

```

00:10.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

        Subsystem: Sony Corporation: Unknown device 80f6

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66Mhz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 128 (8000ns min, 16000ns max)

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 10

        Region 0: I/O ports at 1800 [size=256]

        Region 1: Memory at e8004800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0-,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

```

erkennen tut mans anner ersten Zeile

Alex[/b]

----------

## KillaChief

ich habe sogar die gleiche Marke wie du.

bei mir steht  hinten an der ersten Zeile RTL-8029(AS)

----------

## jew.de

 *KillaChief wrote:*   

> ich habe sogar die gleiche Marke wie du.
> 
> bei mir steht  hinten an der ersten Zeile RTL-8029(AS)

 

Hi,

dann brauchst Du folgendes Kernel-Modul:

```
PCI NE2000 and clones support (see help)
```

Damit sollte es klappen, habe die gleiche Karte  :Smile: 

----------

## KillaChief

hab ich un gemacht und kompilliere den kernel nochmals ist das das einzige was ich brauche? Dann kann ich die anderen Karten ja wieder rausnehmen oder?

----------

## jew.de

 *KillaChief wrote:*   

> hab ich un gemacht und kompilliere den kernel nochmals ist das das einzige was ich brauche? Dann kann ich die anderen Karten ja wieder rausnehmen oder?

 

Genau!

Dann klappt es auch mit dem Nachbarn  :Smile: 

----------

## KillaChief

es funktioniert. jetzt habe ich nur noch ein problem: er startet eth0 nicht beim booten und startet auch den dhcp client nicht ich muss das mit 

```
 ifconfig eth0 up

dhcpcd
```

selber machen.

----------

## KillaChief

btw, wie mache ich eine Startdiskette?

----------

## jew.de

 *KillaChief wrote:*   

> es funktioniert. jetzt habe ich nur noch ein problem: er startet eth0 nicht beim booten und startet auch den dhcp client nicht ich muss das mit 
> 
> ```
>  ifconfig eth0 up
> 
> ...

 

Schau Dir mal den Install Guide an, da steht eigentlich alles über die NIC Config.

Bei der Diskette kann ich Dir nicht helfen, habe ich selber noch nie gemacht.

Tobi

----------

